# Obliterator Tactics



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm almost done painting my new oblits (with a cool Death guard theme I'll upload later). My question is, how do you guys use them for different enemies? On the board in cover from turn one, or Deep striking behind that Battlewagon or missile Dread?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok.

1. Sit them in cover.

2. Pick a target from one of the following:
-Vehicle
-Infantry

3. Shoot target with unit using the following chart:
-Vehicle over 12" = Lascannon
-Vehicle under 12" = TL meltagun
-Infantry = Plasma cannon
-MC under 12" = TL plasmagun
-GEQ in template range = TL flamer

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Deep striking oblits is too risky imo. Keep them on the board with good fire lanes.
Keep them protected.
Keep them near/in cover.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Take 2 Winged Princes w/ MoS and Lash of submission
Take 3x3 Oblits
Spend the remaining points on KB w/champion and power fist AND/OR PM w/ 2 x meltagun. Always buy rhinos.
Lash target forward and group them together with one prince.
Lash them even closer to you with the second and make sure they are all in base to base contact.
Pound the hell out of them with 9 plasma cannons.
Assault whats left with KB and/or PM.
And Repeat.

Lovely.

I've just sumed up the CSM codex in several short and simple steps.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Orochi said:


> 3. Shoot target with unit using the following chart:
> -Vehicle over 12" = Lascannon
> -Vehicle under 12" = TL meltagun
> -Infantry = Plasma cannon
> ...


I see the wisdom is most of this. But wouldnt the multi-melta be better for vehicles under 12'' (also, who would be insane to bring vehicles that close to Oblits without DSing?)

As for the strategy, seems a bit thin on how to pop the transports fast enough, especially if they bring in a SS/TH termi-filled LR.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Lash isn't viable any more, virtually every one uses transports, and that can't be affected 

Plus with all the blast weapons the oblits are vulnerable, even a horde of guardsmen will mow them down. Oblits are very good but you can't expect them to do everything


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Sephyr said:


> I see the wisdom is most of this. But wouldnt the multi-melta be better for vehicles under 12'' (also, who would be insane to bring vehicles that close to Oblits without DSing?)
> 
> As for the strategy, seems a bit thin on how to pop the transports fast enough, especially if they bring in a SS/TH termi-filled LR.


The idea of the TL Meltagun is the better chance to actually get a hit. With the MM, you have one dice chance to get it right with each oblit. If you facing 13-14 armour in front of you, then I would say use the MM. Anything under that, stick to the TL Meltagun. 

And people who just want to bring their transports right in front of your oblits to not allow u a firing lane, I will gladly just stick a rhino in front of oblits for a turn to allow the rest of my army to work while your oblits can shoot at mainly one thing. Or just to almost let you kill the transport so whatever inside can fire and/or assault at you next turn, if its still alive.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

The MM is actually a better option between 12-24" than the lascannon except against AV14 (think they are virtually the same at AV13 but MM trumps LC in terms of killing a tank at lower AVs) unless you're simply going for fire suppression. So if you're firing at a transport at those ranges, go with the MM.

Otherwise don't deep strike them. They are some of the CSM's best options because of their survivability and versatility. Keep them in cover if you can so their 5+ invul is improved but they are susceptible to instant death and are quite expensive.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

A big problem i've had recently is my friends SM list, he basicaly kills 6 oblits in 2 turns while all i've taken out is a vindi and maybe 1 transport if i'm lucky, i'm then stuck with almost no ranged firepower and 2 LR's filled with sternguard to deal with (1 with all combi melta the other with all combi plas).

I've found my oblits haven't got anywhere near paying for themselves and i'm stuck having to move towards an opponent who has better mobility and firepower. Lash princes are almost useless as they can be too easily picked off by the sternguard.

So while a twin lash list can still be effective it can also be countered by a smart opponent very well.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Tri-las preds are the bane of all SM players, they can rip trough the armour easily, others on this forum will say dont take them, but i have a lot of success with them over the past couple of months and with all the mech around nowdays your going to nead them 3 las cannon shots. Remember they are more points but you are getting a re-roll on 1 of the hits rolls. Just food for thought, try them out, if they dont work then dont use them.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

And when you versus a foot list that Tri-las is a huge waste of points Rahl. Tri-las are woefully inefficient when compared to the Dakka and ACLC variants.

@OpTi; that's an issueof the CSM codex but a combination of ACLC Preds & Oblits (usually 2 Preds and 2x1 Oblits or 1 Pred and 2x2 Oblits) to get a good combination of firepower & durability. Chaos have issues with Raiders in that they can't block them and don't have efficient fast or sacrifical melta but at least your friend doesn't have Termies inside the Raiders so once you stop them Marines are a lot easier to kill/tarpit than TH/SS termies.


----------

